# Polarizer Hides the Lens Being Used



## LightGuy (Aug 22, 2012)

If I take pictures with a polarizer on my lens, when I go to the Lens Correct feature, it does not list the lens I used.  I can enter the brand and model lens, but it doesn't show up automatically.

When I shoot without a polarizer, the lens appears right there, in Lens Correction.  I'm not the only one to experience this.  Any ideas?

Nikon D7000, 18-200mm lens.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Is your polarizer between the lens and the camera? The lens communicates the lens spec to the camera body and the camera software writes it to the image file header.  Intermediate lens attachments may not transfer this information. Especially if you mix accessories from different mfg sources. 

If you use a polarizing filter in front of the lens you should always get the lens data sent to the camera.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 22, 2012)

As Cletus says, unless your polarizer is between the lens and the camera, I think there has to be another explanation. Perhaps the polarizer shot is a JPEG and the non-polarizer shot is a raw?


----------



## LightGuy (Aug 23, 2012)

*Polarizer and LR*



Mark Sirota said:


> As Cletus says, unless your polarizer is between the lens and the camera, I think there has to be another explanation. Perhaps the polarizer shot is a JPEG and the non-polarizer shot is a raw?


This was a standard screw-on polarizer that attaches to the end of the lens.  All shots were jpg.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 23, 2012)

LightGuy said:


> This was a standard screw-on polarizer that attaches to the end of the lens.  All shots were jpg.


If all you are using is a polarizing filter, then this does not explan the differences that you are seeing.   As Marks suggests, what else is different between the lens with Lens information detected and when the lens information is not detected?  Are they the same lens as you have implied?


----------



## LightGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

I tried shooting with and without the filter yesterday, and LR recognized the lens, so I can't duplicate the problem.  However, when I was processing 250 images with LR the other day, not one of the pics with the filter would show thetype of lens in LR.

Let's drop this topic.  If it happens again, I'll post again.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 24, 2012)

Perhaps one of the electrical contacts on the lens or camera is dirty, and when you fiddle with the lens to attach or remove the polarizer, it causes the connection to break or re-establish.


----------



## LightGuy (Aug 25, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> Perhaps one of the electrical contacts on the lens or camera is dirty, and when you fiddle with the lens to attach or remove the polarizer, it causes the connection to break or re-establish.


I thought I posted a response yesterday, but I don't see it here.

When I tried to reproduce the problem, I could not.  I used the same camera and lens combo with and without the polarizer, and LR recognized the lens both times.  I don't know how to explain it, but over the weekend, when I took almost 100 pictures with the filter, I had to enter lens info manually.  When I removed the filter and took 100 more, LR recognized the lens.

If this happens again, I'l let you know.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 25, 2012)

Mark is spot on with his observation. If you take a little Isopropyl alcohol and clean those contacts, you will likely never see it happen again.  I often see the same problem with teleconverters because they double the number of electrical contacts involved.  Clean them and the lens is recognized again.


----------



## JimHess43 (Aug 26, 2012)

The only other explanation I can think of is if the one shot that didn't display the lens information was taken in JPEG mode. Lens profiles are file type specific.


----------

